# Think about it a moment...



## greybeard (Dec 4, 2018)

_vegan  leather.........._


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 4, 2018)

What on earth made you think of vegan leather GB? I didn't even know there's such thing, so had to look it up.

https://www.peta.org/living/personal-care-fashion/what-is-vegan-leather/


----------



## greybeard (Dec 4, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> What on earth made you think of vegan leather GB? I didn't even know there's such thing, so had to look it up.
> 
> https://www.peta.org/living/personal-care-fashion/what-is-vegan-leather/


I read.....a lot. Saw it mentioned on another board.

The lateral and system thinker in me (as opposed to linear thinking), resulted in the first thing that popped into my mind was....."by definition, all _bovidae_ are vegans therefore, all leather can correctly  be called 'vegan leather."


----------

